# Mother's Day in Cyprus



## CliveO (Oct 28, 2011)

When is Mother's Day in Cyprus? I went in Carrefour on Saturday to see if I could find a card. No cards, no BIG Mother's Day promotion with Banners and flowers right by the checkout, nothing. I asked the staff, "is it Mother's Day tomorrow?". No, was the answer, it's the first Sunday in May ie last Sunday. I now find out from the "I Love Cyprus" facebook page that it was Mother's Day!
Mother's are pretty undervalued at the best of times but here in Cyprus Mother's Day seems to be treated like a dirty little secret...what's the Deal? Do Cypriots not love their mums?


----------



## Cleo Shahateet (Feb 23, 2009)

CliveO said:


> When is Mother's Day in Cyprus? I went in Carrefour on Saturday to see if I could find a card. No cards, no BIG Mother's Day promotion with Banners and flowers right by the checkout, nothing. I asked the staff, "is it Mother's Day tomorrow?". No, was the answer, it's the first Sunday in May ie last Sunday. I now find out from the "I Love Cyprus" facebook page that it was Mother's Day!
> Mother's are pretty undervalued at the best of times but here in Cyprus Mother's Day seems to be treated like a dirty little secret...what's the Deal? Do Cypriots not love their mums?


I think the person must have meant March. In Cyprus most people celebrate it the same day as UK's Mothers Day which was March 18th. You can find cards and the like in March but not nearly as much or as commercialized as it is in the US and I would guess in the UK. 

The US and some European countries - not sure which and/or why celebrated it yesterday. I wish they would just do one since we have family in both places!! We wish Mums Happy Mothers Day on both days just to be sure (on our Facebook page that is!)


----------



## CliveO (Oct 28, 2011)

*Mother's Days*



Cleo Shahateet said:


> I think the person must have meant March. In Cyprus most people celebrate it the same day as UK's Mothers Day which was March 18th. You can find cards and the like in March but not nearly as much or as commercialized as it is in the US and I would guess in the UK.
> 
> The US and some European countries - not sure which and/or why celebrated it yesterday. I wish they would just do one since we have family in both places!! We wish Mums Happy Mothers Day on both days just to be sure (on our Facebook page that is!)


I know, we are the same family in UK and Turkey with 2 seperate mother's days. Typically, my misses wants us to celebrate both 

I see you are in Mandria, we moved from the Aphrodite Sands complex there 2 months ago, lovely village, just a bit of a trek to work in Limassol every day.


----------

